# Large Tenon Jig for Router



## OPJ (6 Aug 2008)

Some of you may remember seeing this about a year ago? The design's remained pretty much the same (I still haven't had a chance to use it!  ) but, thanks to Trend, I've come up with a work-holding solution using a couple of their Clamp Knobs. I've only ever seen these available online.







As you can see, they work to keep the workpiece pressed down flat against the bed so you're guarrenteed to have two parallel tenon cheeks. There are plenty of holes to allow for positioning - and another pair of clamps! :wink: 

Same as before, the large sub-base fixed to my router rides against the wooden stop, which could, in theory, quite easily be fixed at any angle - perhaps I could look at making an adjustable version... I also counterbored and sunk some holes through the rear of the fence to allow the fixing of a sacrificial MDF spelch board.






And here's the whole thing again. This version will only cope with 2" thick material - ideal for large doors, etc. I could make a different board for varying thickness of timber (3", 4", etc.). It's mainly for stuff that's too awkward to handle on the bandsaw. I'll probably replace the MDF bed with ply at some point and somehow make it height-adjustable - though, I'm still yet to test it out vigorously.






Thanks for looking.


----------

